
Inside the Nondescript Building Where Trillions Trade Each Day - NN88
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-13/inside-equinix-s-ny4-data-center-where-wall-street-trades
======
Overtonwindow
A little off topic but seeing all of this reminds me of threats to our cyber
infrastructure. I wonder what their attack rate is from cyber and physical
threats. We hear of the global threat of terrorism attacking our
infrastructure all the time, but what if it successfully hit the rich? What if
a group successfully penetrated one of these center and disrupted trading for
the 1%, I think we'd see a lot more attention to cyber threats. Might be an
interesting dumpster fire to watch...

------
PhantomGremlin
I think Secaucus is a Latin word meaning "swamp". Just kidding, but Google
Earth shows a ground level elevation of about 8 ft on a street near NY4.

Isn't this a problem? Does anyone know if there was any flooding in the area,
e.g. because of Hurricane Sandy? The nearby New Jersey Meadowlands is,
according to Wikipedia, "a general name for the large ecosystem of wetlands in
northeastern New Jersey".

It seems weird that so much of the world's business is transacted a mere 8 ft
above sea level.

